# Locations to ride in LA.



## lastingxcauses (Aug 4, 2011)

Lately in santa ana i have the river bed to ride a good 25 miles or so back and forth. Pretty soon i am going to move to LA to attend FIDM school and I do not know where there are good locations to ride. Does anyone have any reccomendations of locations to ride on?! Thanks


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome future Angeleno, what you will find is more riding routes than you can imagine. If you enjoy climbing, there are the malibu canyons, mulholland drive, hwy 2, glendora mountains up to mount baldy. If you prefer something flat and similar to the Santa Ana River bed check out the San Gabriel river trail, it takes you down to Seal Beach, or take a detour to the Rio Hondo river trail and take it all the way to Long Beach. If you're looking for a more specific route, sign up for Strava and see where the LA boys are riding.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

There's lots of places to ride in LA, I can't remember them all now because I haven't been there for 30 years, but bike improvements have changed dramatically since I left opening up even more places to ride.

Depending on where you live in LA you may have to drive 5 to 10 miles or so to get to a good starting point. I use to ride over to Simi Valley, Santa Monica, Marina Del Rey, Angeles National Forest, I've taken hwy 2 out of LaCanada to Wright Wood, etc. Join a bike club, or ask an LBS where to ride, they should also have maps of great riding areas either at an LBS or at the City offices or on the internet like this: LA Bike Paths


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

will you be living downtown (DTLA) for school?

check these guys out if you're on Facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100001413410724 

you can take Sunset (Cesar Chavez) north into Echo Park, Silverlake and onward to the Hollywood Hills. Turn right on Vermont to climb into Griffith Park and up to the Observatory.
Or take Broadway thru Chinatown to get to Elysian Park, the Hwy 5 bike path and the Verdugos.

heading south and east are less desirable, IMO.





lastingxcauses said:


> Lately in santa ana i have the river bed to ride a good 25 miles or so back and forth. Pretty soon i am going to move to LA to attend FIDM school and I do not know where there are good locations to ride. Does anyone have any reccomendations of locations to ride on?! Thanks


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*more*

also, don't forget to come out for CicLAvia on Oct. 9th and the Tour de Fat on the 8th if you're thirsty


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

or go north on PCH(as long as you start at Pepperdine or north of there).

one of my favorite weekend rides:

start at Bluff Park(bottom of MalibuCyn/LasVirgennes and PCH) free parking there.
head north(left out of the parking lot)
turn arounds:

1) Zuma - 9miles/18 round trip
2) Leo Carillo Beach - 18miles/36 round trip
3) Las Posas - 25.5miles/51 round trip

and then there's all the hills off PCH, Latigo, Decker, etc.


----------



## lastingxcauses (Aug 4, 2011)

Ah wonderful!! thanks guys i will start looking once i move up there pretty soon!! ^.^
Thanks


----------



## markmdr (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi guys, any beginner to intermediate bike paths around the Valley? Just got here on vacation and would want to get a few good workouts in.... So far, I'm thinking of just checking out the Orange Line to the Sepulveda dam. Could definitely use the some input, thanks!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The bike path around the Sepulveda Dam Area is an easy cruise. Watch out for little kids and thorns, though.

Better still is to head south of Ventura Blvd on any major north-south street and try to hook up with Wells Drive, Rancho Street or Valley Vista Blvd. They're all essentially one long street, but there are some sections where you have to take a few residential north-south streets to keep going. If you're unlucky, you could also find yourself on a couple of fairly steep hills. If you have a GPS or a good map, it might help, in any case. Bottom line, though, it's a very nice place to bicycle. Shady, relatively untrafficked and with plenty of nice houses to peek at.


----------



## victorscp (Nov 8, 2011)

i would think that griffth park would be a cool spot to check out


----------

